# Reef Raft Canada



## Reef Raft (Mar 17, 2015)

RR Canada is currently working with the admin to become a full pledged sponsor on GTA Aquaria while we iron out some of the details we just wanted to give you guys a quick preview on what you can expect from RR Canada! Once the subforum have been setup we will also post prices with the photos......


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

Bought a piece of this chalieee from Jay  very sweet under blue led


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 8, 2011)

reefraft said:


> RR Canada is currently working with the admin to become a full pledged sponsor on GTA Aquaria while we iron out some of the details we just wanted to give you guys a quick preview on what you can expect from RR Canada! Once the subforum have been setup we will also post prices with the photos......


That is terrific.

Welcome


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

Welcome back Jay


----------



## CoralConnoisseur (Mar 5, 2014)

This is very good news!
I have only been to your shop once and damn!.....

I hope to see many posts in the near future.


----------



## Sea MunnKey (Oct 2, 2014)

So you think you've seen it all ... well get your behind and check out the insane neon Orange Bounce mushroom!!! Not For Sale ... regardless of how much the offer ... for now that is. 

Nice work on the RR watermark ... LOL


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Jay welcome to this great community that has grown so much, show us the rainbow


----------



## wchen9 (Jan 23, 2014)

What are your hours?


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

wchen9 said:


> What are your hours?


12pm to 8pm , 5 days/week i think


----------



## Reef Raft (Mar 17, 2015)

thanks for the warm welcome everyone!!!! 

we will continue to update this thread with more photos keep checking back!!!!


----------



## Reef Raft (Mar 17, 2015)

*STORE INFO IS AS FOLLOWS;*

*REEF RAFT CANADA

UNIT 2 1650 DUNDAS ST. E. MISSISSAUGA

416.856.6643

THURSDAY - 12:00 NOON - 8:00PM
FRIDAY - 12:00 NOON - 8:00PM
SATURDAY - 12:00 NOON to 8:00PM
SUNDAY - CLOSE
MONDAY - CLOSE
TUESDAY - WHOLESALE BY APPOINTMENT ONLY
WEDNESDAY - WHOLESALE BY APPOINTMENT ONLY*


----------



## Reef Raft (Mar 17, 2015)

a few more photos!!!!!


----------



## Keith T (Sep 24, 2009)

It's nice to see you on here Jay!
Keith


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

reefraft said:


> a few more photos!!!!!


Bamm! crazy chalice


----------



## fireangel (Aug 3, 2013)

amazing looking stuff! Now bring on the crazy montis! I know you have some amazing stuff hiding!


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

fireangel said:


> amazing looking stuff! Now bring on the crazy montis! I know you have some amazing stuff hiding!


He had some crazy montis  this one very crazy


----------



## Reef Raft (Mar 17, 2015)

how about some SPS


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Damn, as usual, SPS game is on point. Y'all can have your puffy mushrooms, sticks are where it's at


----------



## Yellowtang (May 26, 2015)

*Reef Raft*

I stopped in at the store and saw Jay, this store is incredible and his selection of SPS and LPS is probably the best that I've seen anywhere. Jay gave me the tour of the store and mentioned that he was going to be carrying some dry goods as well.
Glad to see that you have reopened to the public.


----------



## simba (Jun 9, 2009)

Jay can you please post new shipment arrival date like you did before.Thanks


----------



## MStnbrgn (Oct 11, 2015)

Is this the same address as your last store?


----------



## bc1281 (Feb 25, 2012)

MStnbrgn said:


> Is this the same address as your last store?


Yes it is.


----------



## Reef Raft (Mar 17, 2015)

simba said:


> Jay can you please post new shipment arrival date like you did before.Thanks


Once we get the subforum up and running we will let everyone know about the shipments!


----------



## Reef Raft (Mar 17, 2015)

MStnbrgn said:


> Is this the same address as your last store?


Yes same location/address


----------



## Reef Raft (Mar 17, 2015)

ameekplec. said:


> Damn, as usual, SPS game is on point. Y'all can have your puffy mushrooms, sticks are where it's at


this is just a teaser more to come!!!!!


----------



## Reef Raft (Mar 17, 2015)

did someone say mushrooms......


----------



## simba (Jun 9, 2009)

Yes! Mushroom Lover.


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

Reef Raft said:


> did someone say mushrooms......


 We did not but all shrooms looking ugly


----------



## Reef Raft (Mar 17, 2015)

trick or treat!!!!!


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Sweet Candy.


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

Reef Raft said:


> trick or treat!!!!!


Bam!!! candies ...


----------



## Reef Raft (Mar 17, 2015)

*please note that Reef Raft will be closing early today as we are going to trick or treating!!!!

Oct. 31st, 2015 Reef Raft will be close at 5:30pm*

*happy halloween everyone!!!!*


----------



## Sea MunnKey (Oct 2, 2014)

I'm gonna bring the To Be Filled "Candy" bags to your store .... Jay!!! 

Oh yeah .... eerrr Happy Halloween U.S.A.!!!


----------

